# Gwr

## Kernel78

Facciamola veloce, non mi interessano le motivazioni e non ho il tempo di leggerle quindi limitatevi a esprimere il vostro voto.

5 giorni per votare e poi proseguo.

P.S. se vi chiedo di non commentare una mia decisione in un thread ma di mandarmi MP avrò i miei motivi e vi chiederei gentilmente di rispettarli, grazie.

----------

## lordalbert

Secondo me un thread unico potrebbe essere confusionario (col tempo diventa una discussione lunga, mista fra GWR e commenti)

Invece un thread apposta per ogni GWR potrebbe essere dispersivo, in una sezione di forum dedicata alle discussioni in genere.

Quindi secondo me la scelta migliore potrebbe essere, restando in tema di forum italiano, creare una sottosezione apposta per postare le GWR.

O magari, se ciò non può essere attuato, tenere un thread in rilievo in cui inserire l'elenco delle varie GWR con un link alla discussione estesa. In questo modo è un po' più ordinato.

Ad ogni modo, gran bella iniziativa! Veramente!

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. se vi chiedo di non commentare una mia decisione in un thread ma di mandarmi MP avrò i miei motivi e vi chiederei gentilmente di rispettarli, grazie.

 

Questa mi era sfuggita, scusa.

----------

## Apetrini

Le due scelte non sono abbastanza chiare.

Vorrei thread multipli ma solo a patto che ci sia un thread generico che gli indicizza tutti, altrimenti se devo cercare i vari thread in giro per il forum vorrei cambiare il mio voto in thread singolo.

----------

## Peach

ormai mi sono convinto, il thread multiplo è molto più comodo solo per il motivo che le discussioni rimangono on topic e non richiedono l'intervento dei moderatori per fare split e menate varie.

----------

## table

cosa è GWR ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Great Western Research?

Guiness World Record?

Google Wave Request?

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## canduc17

Bastava leggere due post più sotto: GeCHI Weekly Report.

----------

## table

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Bastava leggere due post più sotto: GeCHI Weekly Report.

 

Grazie, ho cercato anche su google   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MajinJoko

più thread, magari per una questione di ordine che ne dite di raccoglierli in una sotto-sezione apposita?

----------

## Scen

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Vorrei thread multipli ma solo a patto che ci sia un thread generico che gli indicizza tutti

 

+1

----------

## bandreabis

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Vorrei thread multipli ma solo a patto che ci sia un thread generico che gli indicizza tutti

 

Ma, chi risponde "singolo" al sondaggio, si riferisce al thread indice?

----------

## table

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> più thread, magari per una questione di ordine che ne dite di raccoglierli in una sotto-sezione apposita?

 

Quotone

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *table wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   più thread, magari per una questione di ordine che ne dite di raccoglierli in una sotto-sezione apposita? 
> 
> Quotone

 

+1

----------

## djinnZ

ho sbagliato a votare ed ho messo singolo invece che multipli, scusate.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ho sbagliato a votare ed ho messo singolo invece che multipli, scusate.

 

sono un idiota. Idem con patate.

Pensavo "un singolo thread per ogni grw" -.-

Anche il mio voto va scambiato.

----------

## xdarma

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Vorrei thread multipli ma solo a patto che ci sia un thread generico che gli indicizza tutti, altrimenti se devo cercare i vari thread in giro per il forum vorrei cambiare il mio voto in thread singolo.

 

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> più thread, magari per una questione di ordine che ne dite di raccoglierli in una sotto-sezione apposita?

 

Se ci fosse un sondaggio anche su queste "configurazioni" direi di no a tutte e due.

Non tanto per una questione di fruibilità, che comunque ritengo adeguata anche lasciando che i thread obsoleti e non commentati escano di scena.

E d'altronde sono dei report periodici che perdono di attualità più o meno rapidamente...

Sono contrario perché si finirebbe per dare spazio "comune" ad una "parte" degli utenti gentoo italiani.

Parte che si è già organizzata in maniera parallela/indipendente dal forum attuale. Legittimamente.

Parte molto attiva e positiva. Ma sempre parte e per sua scelta.

Sarà perché i fork/clan/crew/ecc. non mi piacciono, ma una forma che mi piacerebbe è quella in cui chi redige i report li inserisca sul forum gentoo non come GeCHI Weekly Report, ma come Forum Italiano Gentoo - Aggiornamento Settimanale, (o qualcosa con un acronimo decente :-D) ovviamente con i nomi in calce di chi segue gli sviluppi di gentoo e si impegna a scrivere qualcosa di intelligente con continuità.

Ovviamente vanno bene anche i nomi multipli.

IMO

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono contrario perché si finirebbe per dare spazio "comune" ad una "parte" degli utenti gentoo italiani.
> 
> 

 

l'argomento non ha senso.

essendo che questo forum accoglie più di un utente, ogni singolo utente, in quanto tale, costituisce una parte della totalità degli utenti del forum. dunque, per non rubare spazio comune a favore di singole parti, sarebbe indispensabile chiudere il forum (*).

 :Shocked: 

i gechi hanno cose interessanti da dire.

perché non ascoltarli?

(*) in alternativa, propongo di radiare tutti, tranne xdarma!

----------

## oRDeX

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ho sbagliato a votare ed ho messo singolo invece che multipli, scusate.

 

Anche io, scasate   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thread multipli aiuterebbero a mantenere tutto ontopic, come hanno già detto. Altrimenti si avrebbero milioni di discorsi accavallati...immaginate un utente vuole commentare un paragrafo del gwr 1.1 e ora siamo al 4.5...

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> l'argomento non ha senso.
> 
> [...cut...]
> 
> perché non ascoltarli?

 

Se non era chiaro: sono favorevole all'inserimento dei report dei GeCHI e ne approfitto per un "grazie" ai GeCHI.

Mi preoccupavo solo della "forma" da adottare per permettere alla "sostanza" di inserirsi nel forum gentoo.

D'altronde il thread/sondaggio è relativo a come volete i report, non se volete i report.

Comunque quisquilie rispetto alla noia di un forum con il solo sottoscritto che ha diritto di intervento  :-D

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque quisquilie rispetto alla noia di un forum con il solo sottoscritto che ha diritto di intervento  

 

 :Smile: 

scusa se sono andato giù un po' pesante con i toni, ma la cosa era divertente, e sapevo che non ti saresti offeso.

----------

## !equilibrium

Per me la proposta di avere ogni singolo report in un thread separato, più un thread riepilogativo (magary messo sticky) con tutti i GWR è molto sensata; direi pure di lasciare gli ultimi due GWR come sticky (per i ritardatari) e lasciare che il resto svanisca nelle retrovie del forum.

----------

